# Crack



## Treecutr (Nov 6, 2010)

Is this bad?? ( Sarcasim ) Homeowner wasn't concerned by this crack, despite that the leader goes up 50+' from this crotch, some people just don't want to shell out ANY cash.


----------



## Rftreeman (Nov 7, 2010)

if they aren't concerned why are you.....


----------



## The Count (Nov 7, 2010)

we have an old lime tree over here. under it there was once a great poet writting; they reinforced it with steel bars and concrete. looks really creepy.


----------



## tomtrees58 (Nov 7, 2010)

the tree needs some rod work


----------



## Treecutr (Nov 7, 2010)

I'm not concerned with it, just thought it was funny they don't seem concerned. Sorry for sharing, oh and Soldiers die almost every day, yet you honor a guy who only knew how to drive in a circle???


----------



## Rftreeman (Nov 7, 2010)

Treecutr said:


> I'm not concerned with it, just thought it was funny they don't seem concerned. Sorry for sharing, *oh and Soldiers die almost every day*, yet you honor a guy who only knew how to drive in a circle???


yep, they sure do, I even lost a few loved ones myself and have a nephew headed to Afghanistan....it's funny you mention this and yet you have nothing to "honor" lost soldiers yourself so why don't you go upstairs and hug your mommy.............all you yanks are the same....

and you are obviously concerned or you wouldn't have made this thread...


----------



## Treecutr (Nov 7, 2010)

Rftreeman said:


> yep, they sure do, I even lost a few loved ones myself and have a nephew headed to Afghanistan....it's funny you mention this and yet you have nothing to "honor" lost soldiers yourself so why don't you go upstairs and hug your mommy.............all you yanks are the same....
> 
> and you are obviously concerned or you wouldn't have made this thread...



I did a tour. MOS was 11B ( Infantry ), Did some sniper work, mostly High Threat Protection, ran hundreds of missions, I'll even send you photos if you like just to prove I'm not one of those guys. . Lost plenty. You're right, all us Yanks are the same..........hardworking americans, My mom died of breast cancer 3 years ago while I was in Iraq. Glad your maturity really showed with the momma jokes. I didn't quite start this little dispute ( you did with the comment over why I should or shouldn't be worried about it ).I certainly fueld it with my comment about a dead nascar driver, you went a little overboard. I'm pretty smart, so if you wish to continue, feel free, I'm awefully quick witted. How's this for support


----------



## PinnaclePete (Nov 7, 2010)

:arg:

Put the photo and your concerns / recommendations in a brief letter to the PO for a CYA moment.


----------



## Rftreeman (Nov 7, 2010)

Treecutr said:


> I did a tour. MOS was 11B ( Infantry ), Did some sniper work, mostly High Threat Protection, ran hundreds of missions, I'll even send you photos if you like just to prove I'm not one of those guys. . Lost plenty. You're right, all us Yanks are the same..........hardworking americans, My mom died of breast cancer 3 years ago while I was in Iraq. Glad your maturity really showed with the momma jokes. I didn't quite start this little dispute ( you did with the comment over why I should or shouldn't be worried about it ).I certainly fueld it with my comment about a dead nascar driver, you went a little overboard. I'm pretty smart, so if you wish to continue, feel free, I'm awefully quick witted. How's this for support


being smart doesn't change the fact that you're a........................oh, never mind..........


----------



## Treecutr (Nov 8, 2010)

Rftreeman said:


> if they aren't concerned why are you.....



Lets not forget, all you had to do was exactly what you have at the bottom of your own signature....mind your own business. I don't go around sniping other peoples posts. Thanks for the apology for my dead mother. Look, everyone can be an............me too, I just hate when people feel they have to say something when not necessary, like you did, so I fired back. It's over, I'll live, can you? LOL


----------



## treeseer (Nov 8, 2010)

What is wrong with the tree? What action did you propose?

A seam (that is not a crack--look it up) by itself is not a call for action. that is far from a cya-requiring "defect" imo. Pete, are they that sue-happy in AR? 
Probe the interior for decay. If strength is lost then sell them on crown reduction. In any case also sell root invigoration.

If I tried to sell removal based on a little thing like that, most of my clients would invite me to leave their property. 

And they would be right. :yoyo:


----------



## Rftreeman (Nov 8, 2010)

Treecutr said:


> Lets not forget, all you had to do was exactly what you have at the bottom of your own signature....mind your own business. I don't go around sniping other peoples posts. Thanks for the apology for my dead mother. Look, everyone can be an............me too, I just hate when people feel they have to say something when not necessary, like you did, so I fired back. It's over, I'll live, can you? LOL


What is there to apologize about, you're a jerk one way or another, I'm pretty sure you're just mad because you tried to sale a removal and the owner refused so you come here being a sarcastic little kid making this thread then can't handle it when someone ask a simple question so then you make it personal, yes you were the first one who got personal, not me......

and for once I agree with treeseer, you should take his advice if you can still go on the property...you have a lot to learn...


----------



## ThePruner (Nov 8, 2010)

Come on guys, can't we all just get along? The tree is the subject here.


----------



## Treecutr (Nov 8, 2010)

I agree, childish moments for two grown men I suppose. I'm really not concerned with the tree, It will land on a swing set that hasn'teen used in years, The lady had me remove a MUCH smaller branch because of a much smaller crack, irony is all. Pay for a minor issue, let a big one go, and tell me it's not a big deal, LOL


----------



## The Count (Nov 8, 2010)

not all persons think alike; 
not always the same problem has the same solution.

maybe it would be wise that in the future to be more like a shrink: answer with a question of your own

example:

- look at this crack, what`s to be done?
- well, mam, there are a number of possibilities...what do you have in mind ?

etc


----------



## climberjones (Jan 12, 2011)

rftreeman said:


> yep, they sure do, i even lost a few loved ones myself and have a nephew headed to afghanistan....it's funny you mention this and yet you have nothing to "honor" lost soldiers yourself so why don't you go upstairs and hug your mommy.............all you yanks are the same....
> 
> And you are obviously concerned or you wouldn't have made this thread...


 
all yanks are the same in what way?


----------



## itsmyblood (Jan 12, 2011)

*Born and raised in Rhode Island*

opcorn:


----------



## lxt (Jan 13, 2011)

Well.... with the thread poster living in MA & all the snow they`re getting??? I imagine that crack will become worse & if he did try to sell them a removal?? Now he`ll get to go in & do what should of been done!!! one way or the other!

I think its funny when someone makes a claim "if I would of suggested removal i`d have been told to leave the property" things are different than where you live....where I live I would have suggested removal cause any other remedy would have cost just as much & frankly......that crack is not gonna get better especially during a MA winter!!!! some who care for trees just give plain ridiculous advice!!

yep...lets throw some rods in there, cable it, provide ongoing inspections, be liable for the outcome if it should fail, etc... sounds worth it to me (not)!!!!

Dont worry bout ole RF.....apparently them southern boys have a fetish with their Mommies............!! 

RF, whats going on man?........lately seems like you have been attacking people or starting an arguement with em!! we all have bad days, we had our go round...now this!! C`mon......I thought you to be a better than this??


LXT................


----------



## treeseer (Jan 13, 2011)

lxt said:


> ..that crack is not gonna get better especially during a MA winter!!!!


What is this prediction based on? Having seen dozens of Wisconsin winters, I wonder whether weather is a factor. Sounds like fear-mongering.

a company geared to removal is going to be high-priced on treatments, and vice versa--I am high on removals cuz I ain't geared that way.

Cracks and seams are worth checking out but if your only tool is a saw then there's not a lot you can do for it.

Hey Count, is there an image available of this creepy tree with the brace rods?
It's in the eye of the beholder ya know...


----------



## Rickytree (Jan 13, 2011)

Treecutr said:


> Is this bad?? ( Sarcasim ) Homeowner wasn't concerned by this crack, despite that the leader goes up 50+' from this crotch, some people just don't want to shell out ANY cash.




Sorry to hear about your Mother. Tree is subject to a)bracing and cable work. If HO (home owner) wants to just pay for one go with the cable. More work but will get better results. The cable should also be a static system which is a steel cable with no stretch. b) complete removal. tip use a chain or rope and wrap around crack before attemping to climb or remove. 

Some people don't think about spending money on their trees even if it could save them money down the road. I try to explain if the tree is a danger, why it is and how it could affect them. Just love the people that state "Oh I just love my trees" then I tell them that it is the best and safe thing to do is to deadwood them. They then say "No that's alright, but I just love my trees". 

As for half of this thread being wasted on immature and ignorant posts, don't let a person's ignorance and insecurities stop you from posting. People that talk about things that they know nothing about drive me crazy. Like the HEX(ex). I have custody of my daughter and she just got braces. The hex says "Oh she doesn't need braces. Her teeth are perfect like mine." Mean while she is unemployed and hasn't payed any support for 5 years. 


Next time post more pic's if you can maybe of the whole tree and the surrounding area. Thanks.


----------



## lxt (Jan 13, 2011)

treeseer said:


> What is this prediction based on? Having seen dozens of Wisconsin winters, I wonder whether weather is a factor. Sounds like fear-mongering.
> 
> a company geared to removal is going to be high-priced on treatments, and vice versa--I am high on removals cuz I ain't geared that way.
> 
> ...


 

No fear mongering!! looks like a norway maple???? poster stated their is approx 50ft above, I am from the pic...surmizing its an included bark problem, looks like from the split (partial healing) has taken place only to be stressed & re-open!!

cabling/bracing without some form of weather protection will only lead to rot forming in the core of the base. due to the fact the tree has significant lead wood & crown above it...stress will continue even with cable/brace, usually weight reduction is suggested....._is there enough crown to support such?_

seer based on some of your articles in regard to _storms/crown resoration_ a few things are clear!!!! you have not returned to do future followups especially utility sector followups based on 3yr trim cycles!! your assumption all trees can be saved & maintained is ridiculous......if so, *then gaurantee their safety after you have maintained them!!!* your statement on weather being a factor & questioning such.......is laughable, due to your limited studies in regions outside of your own!!

I have way more tools than a saw.......I provide many of the services you do & many on a more technical level......in regards to just what we are talking about here, perhaps you could use some statistical data based on inventory gathering methods................what software are you using again??? 

"BCMA"????????????????? I think you should return to the field work & gather more facts, MHO..


LXT...............


----------



## Greener (Jan 16, 2011)

Rftreeman said:


> if they aren't concerned why are you.....



Gee, I don't know. Maybe....safety?


----------



## Rftreeman (Jan 17, 2011)

lxt said:


> Dont worry bout ole RF.....apparently them southern boys have a fetish with their Mommies............!!
> 
> RF, whats going on man?........lately seems like you have been attacking people or starting an arguement with em!! we all have bad days, we had our go round...now this!! C`mon......I thought you to be a better than this??
> 
> ...


lol....whatever bro....mommy jokes don't bother this Southern Red Neck cause I ain't no mommy's boy....

I guess I like threads like this about as much as you like wannbe climbers asking stupid questions threads...




Rickytree said:


> Sorry to hear about your Mother. Tree is subject to a)bracing and cable work. If HO (home owner) wants to just pay for one go with the cable. More work but will get better results. The cable should also be a static system which is a steel cable with no stretch. b) complete removal. tip use a chain or rope and wrap around crack before attemping to climb or remove.
> 
> Some people don't think about spending money on their trees even if it could save them money down the road. I try to explain if the tree is a danger, why it is and how it could affect them. Just love the people that state "Oh I just love my trees" then I tell them that it is the best and safe thing to do is to deadwood them. They then say "No that's alright, but I just love my trees".
> 
> ...


 you got that #### right.....




Greener said:


> Gee, I don't know. Maybe....safety?


That's understandable but no need for a sarcastic thread about it, if they aren't concerned after they have been informed of the danger then that's their problem not ours.....this thread was started solely for the sarcasm...



Can We Move On Now....


----------



## Vendetti (Jan 18, 2011)

*wow!*


----------

